# Suggested changes to the HOWTO & FAQ forum



## Viro (Sep 10, 2006)

I'd like to make a suggestion that the HOWTO and FAQ forums are locked, allowing no new topics to be created unless approved by the moderators. The reason for this is that nobody seems to ever *read* the description of the forum, or take note of the stickies of how to use such a forum. Preventing users from making new topics in said forum will save it from the mess it is currently in, with loads of users posting questions in the HOWTO forum, instead of the appropriate System/Software forums.

This would save the moderators time too, as they won't need to keep moving threads around .


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 10, 2006)

I second that.  How hard is it to read the sticky post on that section?  Especially the following one?

http://macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25501


----------



## ora (Sep 10, 2006)

Or change the name to "Guides and FAQs", it might be clearer as it seems most people go there as they want to ask HOWTO do something


----------



## Viro (Sep 10, 2006)

A problem with the stickies, is that there are far too many of them! The first 4 are about Tiger and installing it. Instead, the two stickies that spell out what the forum does should be right at the top, the first thing people see when they open the page.

Even then, there will still be loads of posts from people asking questions...


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 10, 2007)

The problem still exists. As of today the HOTWO forum is filling up with question threads. Is that forum even moderated anymore?


----------



## bobw (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes it is moderated. Any questions posted there are moved usually within hours.


----------

